# POP sound in my arm...



## squerly

Was working on my mower today and while pushing up on the deck (from below) I suddenly heard a pop sound and my arm went into major pain.  I danced around for about 10 minutes and finally got it wrapped up in ice.  A couple of hours later i looiked at it, no swelling and it only hurts when I curl it, like if I was lifting weights.  And then it hurst so bad I almost cry.  

Anyone on our forum have any medical background?  Will I have to cut it off?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

ouch!  Sounds like a dislocation to me.  I would get it checked


----------



## tommu56

Where in your arm elbow shoulder ????? 
No medical back ground but my wife just had rotor cuff surgery and it hurts 8 weeks post surgery and dr said she will have to live with it.

tom


----------



## squerly

It's in my forearm. Up on top of my forearm.  It's a mussle or a tenden, nothing to do with my bones.


----------



## muleman RIP

Torn ligament or you popped the wrist joint. Go easy and don't wait to see a doc. I did something like that when they had me in restraints back in 91. Hurt like hell till i got it healed up.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Torn ligament or you popped the wrist joint. Go easy and don't wait to see a doc. I did something like that when they had me in restraints back in 91. Hurt like hell till i got it healed up.


Did it heal on its own or did you have surgery to put it back together?


----------



## muleman RIP

Mine healed on it's own. I had surgery on the rotator cuff 2 years ago. They put screws in and wind the muscle and tie it to the screws. Then 40 days in a sling and 4 months of going easy. It has hurt at several times when I over lift but it goes away.


----------



## squerly

It must be a scene watching you go through airport security...  anyway, thanks mule!


----------



## FrancSevin

Pain is in the arm or the wrist joint. I cannot tell from your description.
In any event, Keep it cold for 24 hours.

Is it a burniing pain?
Hurts under extension? Or compression?

Yes,I have some medical training.I used to play doctor with my girlfriends.


----------



## tiredretired

Go see a Doctor.  You are too old to mess around with it on your own.


----------



## JEV

You don't need no stinkin' dokter, yoos gots da internet. Everyone here is an expert on everything, so just ask and they'll heal ya right up.


----------



## wanderer

echoing the rest, get it checked.

cutting it off?

we'll save that for last...


----------



## FrancSevin

I must differ from the rest. 


Unless you have a movement compromise, don't rush to see a physician. First,your problem is not an emergency. Many medical facilties only do orthonics on certain days anyway.
Second, the therapy may be easy and cost you nothing.

My opinion,we all go to the Doc to soon and too often.

Now, do you have a compromise in movement?

Do you have pain in movement?

Throughout a flexation cycle or just at either end?
One end?

Does the injury feel warm?
Does the pain feel like fire?

Describe the pain. Dull, sharp, burning?

It does sound like a torn tendon , likely the one that allows you to extend and compress your wrist. It will be torn from it's muscle or the muscle tendon torn from the bone. The result of a hyper extension when you lifted the mower deck. The POP you heard was likely from your wrist where 13 small bones have air pockets between them.

Actually I am a former licensed paramedic and did play Doctor on weekends. I cannot treat you but I can give you some idea of what might be injured. And what options you have.

And I can do it tonite. And perhaps save you from exhasterbating the injury.

Keep it iced tonite and wrapped with an ACE bandage to limit movement. Tomorrow, begin applications of heat alternated with cold. Keep it (your wrist if I am right) imobile. You might find some comfort in putting a tennis ball in the palm of your hand and ACE wrapping it to your wrist.


----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> It's in my forearm. Up on top of my forearm.  It's a mussle or a tenden, nothing to do with my bones.


Sounds like you may have pulled a tendon.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

my knee does this all the time when i get up from working n my knees nothing a few bad words won't fix the arthrites in my hands that's a diferent story


----------



## squerly

FrancSevin said:


> Now, do you have a compromise in movement?
> 
> Do you have pain in movement?
> 
> Throughout a flexation cycle or just at either end?
> One end?
> 
> Does the injury feel warm?
> Does the pain feel like fire?
> 
> Describe the pain. Dull, sharp, burning?


 
I can move it, but with varying degrees of pain when I do so. The faster I move it, the worse the pain.  It's a sharp pain.  When i'm not moving it, there is no pain. 
Inagine if you will, reaching out to shake hands with someone. Your arm is extended and you hand is open and ready to receive the hand of the other person. From this position, turn you hand slowly so that it is now facing the ground. That is very painful to do and the pain is originating from the mussle on top of the forearm between the wrist and the elbow. But funny thing is I can squeeze my hand tightly with no pain at all.

That help any?


----------



## joec

Sounds to me like a pulled or broken tendon. Had one as a kid in my leg but eventually healed after having it treated.


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> I can move it, but with varying degrees of pain when I do so. The faster I move it, the worse the pain. When i'm not moving it, there is no pain. It's a sharp pain.
> 
> Inagine if you will, reaching out to shake hands with someone. Your arm is extended and you hand is open and ready to receive the hand of the other person. From this position, turn you hand slowly so that it is now facing the ground. That is very painful to do and the pain is originating from the mussle on top of the forearm between the wrist and the elbow. But funny thing is I can squeeze my hand tightly with no pain at all.
> 
> That help any?


I aint no Docter, but I been doctering myself for years. I did exactlly the same thing a few months back and would have to say Franc and PG are spot on. 

Screw the docters and emergency rooms, all thats there are a bunch of sick fuckers, Lord only knows what you'll come home with. 

Take Francs advice with the hot/cold treatment and wrapped in an ace bandage. I use a creme called Icy-Hot , and wrap it up, do that several times a day when it starts hurting and try not to strain it any more. 4 or 5 days you'll be back to new. Just my opinion of coarse. Best of luck.


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> I can move it, but with varying degrees of pain when I do so. The faster I move it, the worse the pain. It's a sharp pain. When i'm not moving it, there is no pain.
> Inagine if you will, reaching out to shake hands with someone. Your arm is extended and you hand is open and ready to receive the hand of the other person. From this position, turn you hand slowly so that it is now facing the ground. That is very painful to do and the pain is originating from the muscle on top of the forearm between the wrist and the elbow. But funny thing is I can squeeze my hand tightly with no pain at all.
> 
> That help any?


 
You likely have a partial torn ligament or ligaments. The ones which allow you to rotate your wrist and raise your hand. But the finger ligaments are likely OK. This is a common injury.

So long as you can make all your normal movements, the injury is likely just a strain, not a separation of the attachments to the bone and muscle fibres. While this can self heal it will take some time.

You have mentioned nothing about bruising or skin discoloration, so I presume internal bleeding is not an issue. 

It will also be annoyingly painful and inconvenient. Again depending on severity or pain, limitation of movement, and current symptomology presented, I would suggest an emergency visit is not required. But that is your call.


Alternate heat and cold compresses on top of the muscle for a few days. Take aspirin to reduce inflammation. If severe symptoms persist for more than a few days then I suggest seeing a physician.

Again, I'm not a Doctor. But, based on what you have described, this is how I would handle it. 

It will take about six weeks to heal so be tender with use of the arm. But don't immobolize it entirely. Again,for a few days, put a tennis ball in your hand and wrap it and the arm with an ACE.It will hold therotating tendon(s) in a relaxed position.


----------



## squerly

Thanks for the input. It actually feels better today, as long as i don't ask too much of it.  Defenately going to be an irritation for a while.  What was funny is how very little effort I was exerting when it happened.  As I recall, I just was trying to insert a pin that would hold the mower deck in place so I had my hand up uder the deck and my hand twisted in a strange manner.  When all of a sudden, snap!  It was loud enough that my wife heard it and she was up on top of the mower.  

Anyhow, I'll do the hot/cold thing for a day or so and if it doesn't get better I'll donate to the local emergency room.

Thanks again.


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> Thanks for the input. It actually feels better today, as long as i don't ask too much of it. Defenately going to be an irritation for a while. What was funny is how very little effort I was exerting when it happened. As I recall, I just was trying to insert a pin that would hold the mower deck in place so I had my hand up uder the deck and my hand twisted in a strange manner. When all of a sudden, snap! It was loud enough that my wife heard it and she was up on top of the mower.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll do the hot/cold thing for a day or so and if it doesn't get better I'll donate to the local emergency room.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
My guess, you over extended and the napplied pressure to the wrist joint. Compressing it. When the airpocket_ Popped_,the tendon was jerked and pulled loose 

What ever you have,it is not an emergency so see your MD.
He is likely cheaper, may give you a littlemore of his time,  and has better magazines to read.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Did the same thing about a year ago pulling a fence post . Heard a pop in my finger and spent 5 minutes doing a dance around the pasture . Its been a year and it still gets sore at times . I am pretty damn sure I snapped a tennon or something . Had to start picking my nose with my other finger . It never did swell up .Sucks gettin old ....


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> Sounds like you may have pulled a tendon.




 I dont know  SFA  about Dr. stuff so my vote is with the Nurse


----------



## squerly

norscaner said:


> I dont know SFA about Dr. stuff so my vote is with the Nurse


Yeah, and she's much better looking that the rest of this bunch...


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> You likely have a partial torn ligament or ligaments. The ones which allow you to rotate your wrist and raise your hand. But the finger ligaments are likely OK. This is a common injury.
> 
> So long as you can make all your normal movements, the injury is likely just a strain, not a separation of the attachments to the bone and muscle fibres. While this can self heal it will take some time.
> 
> You have mentioned nothing about bruising or skin discoloration, so I presume internal bleeding is not an issue.
> 
> It will also be annoyingly painful and inconvenient. Again depending on severity or pain, limitation of movement, and current symptomology presented, I would suggest an emergency visit is not required. But that is your call.
> 
> 
> Alternate heat and cold compresses on top of the muscle for a few days. Take aspirin to reduce inflammation. If severe symptoms persist for more than a few days then I suggest seeing a physician.
> 
> Again, I'm not a Doctor. But, based on what you have described, this is how I would handle it.
> 
> It will take about six weeks to heal so be tender with use of the arm. But don't immobolize it entirely. Again,for a few days, put a tennis ball in your hand and wrap it and the arm with an ACE.It will hold therotating tendon(s) in a relaxed position.



Great questions and diagnosis there Frankie!!  Little background in Med or did you stay at the Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Great questions and diagnosis there Frankie!! Little background in Med or did you stay at the Holiday Inn Express last night.


 
I am an ex firefighter/paramedic. 17 years of service.

Back when we first learned, in1974,they damn near made us into doctors before we were trusted with medications.  Four years of training.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> I am an ex firefighter/paramedic. 17 years of service.
> 
> Back when we first learned, in1974,they damn near made us into doctors before we were trusted with medications.  Four years of training.



Well, that explains it.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Well, that explains it.


 
We worked at least two nites a week in ER rooms during our last year of "practical" training. Got a lot of experiences there.

It used to take a lot of bed pan work to get certified. Now I think you can do it in two years, mostly at a JC.


----------



## Leni

Wow!  They really put you through the paces.


----------



## FrancSevin

Leni said:


> Wow! They really put you through the paces.


 
Actually, I think they just used the free labor.
But it was helpful to have all the experiences, including the bed pan duty.

There is a humility in learning that truthfuly, we are all the same. No one should ever be too proud to do any kind of work.

Meanwhile I learned a lot about our anatomy and how things work.  Saved me a lot on doctor bills.


----------

